# subwoofer connection



## Bill Hanley (Oct 30, 2012)

I would like some advice on the best way to connect a Velodyne VA-810X subwoofer to my Denon 2113 AVR . I have been using this sub for some time with the line in terminals connected to the LFE output of the AVR. The sub works but the noise is excessive when the volume is turned up. There doesn't seem to be anyway to turn the sub amplifier off and the crossover is set at 85. Any help would be appreciated

To clarify, the crossover is fixed at 85, as there is no way of changing this setting to shut off the subwoofer filter

Bill hanley


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard Bill.

Can you set the Denon to crossover at 80 Hz as well? This should give you a reasonable result.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello, Bill, and a warm welcome to Home Theater Shack!

Please describe the noise. If it is a hum, sometimes moving the sub's signal cable away from power cords will help. 

However, I gather from your description that it varies with volume. This indicates that it is coming from the receiver or something connected to it. Is the noise present with all sources? Again, if it is a hum, try moving signal cords away from power cords.

If it is a rushing sound instead of a hum, try decreasing the volume control on the sub amp and increasing the sub level on the receiver.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Also a bad ground on the cable (satellite) can also cause a hum, if the other ideas dont help try disconnecting the cable box/PVR from the system and see if it goes away.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Also a bad ground on the cable (satellite) can also cause a hum, if the other ideas dont help try disconnecting the cable box/PVR from the system and see if it goes away.


This was the cause of my hum - and it seems to be (from reading other threads) the leading cause of hums. I corrected mine by running the cable to a power strip with a grounding cable connection.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> This was the cause of my hum - and it seems to be (from reading other threads) the leading cause of hums. I corrected mine by running the cable to a power strip with a grounding cable connection.


Another way is o put a ground isolator beween the cable box and the system. These are available commercially (Amazon, etc.), but a simple one can be made with two coax to twin lead matching transformers (75 ohm unbalanced to 300 ohm balanced.) Connect the 300 ohm sides together and insert the 75 ohm coax sides in line between the cable box and your system. If you have these laying around, it is a simple way to see if the cable is the problem and then buy a commercial one, although it is OK to leave them in line permanently.


----------



## Bill Hanley (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Robb I should have been clearer The Denon crossover is set at 80 and according to the manual the velodyne crossover is fixed at 85

Bill Hanley


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Bill Hanley said:


> Hi Robb I should have been clearer The Denon crossover is set at 80 and according to the manual the velodyne crossover is fixed at 85
> 
> Bill Hanley


Does that strike everyone as odd? An 85 db crossover that fixed? But regardless, setting the Denon at 80 should be close enough, and the crossover isn't a "cliff" rolloff anyway but a gradual slope. That should still mate well with any receiver set at 80. Power management devices like from Panamax or APC also can address electric hums entering your system but that's a more expensive option to consider.


----------



## Bill Hanley (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for that

Bill Hanley


----------

